# Is this okay?



## rapyoke (Jan 15, 2010)

My BEV jetta 2.0 has a capacity of 4.4 quarts/4.2 liters, I just wanted to know for my next oil change do you have to put exactly 4.4 quarts in or would 4 quarts suffice?


----------



## corradokidg60 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: Is this okay? (rapyoke)*

Add 4, check dipstick. Top off as necessary. Buy 5qts.


----------



## rapyoke (Jan 15, 2010)

*Re: Is this okay? (corradokidg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corradokidg60* »_Add 4, check dipstick. Top off as necessary. Buy 5qts.

ok cool. should I do this when it's at running temp (190) and run the car in between each oil addition, or is that not necessary.


----------



## corradokidg60 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: Is this okay? (rapyoke)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rapyoke* »_
ok cool. should I do this when it's at running temp (190) and run the car in between each oil addition, or is that not necessary.

When the engine is cold, or after sitting for 10min to make sure all the oil has drained back into the pan.


----------

